# seersucker for wedding?



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

It is a Saturday evening wedding in Memphis on August 1. I have always attended evening functions with safe dark suit based on concern that some folks would view seersucker as not quite right for evening. But recently I attended an evening dinner in a gent's honor and several high profile guests wore seersucker suits with white bucks -- this has me rethinking.

Should I wear my seersucker suit? If so, should I go all the way with a festive pink or yellow shirt? White bucks? Thoughts welcome, thanks.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Summer? Wedding? Memphis? I would say seersucker is a must. Throw on a madras bow tie if you want to up the ante.


----------



## devils143 (May 5, 2008)

Mike, only you can judge the type of crowd that'll be at the wedding. If the wedding party is mainly Tennesseans, you'll be as good as gold with the seersucker.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

White bucks, too!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, I'm in! White bucks and all. 
One last question, should I go with a festive Brooks Bros OCBD in light yellow or light pink, or stick with a safe white?


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll play devil's advocate to the above posters. While there may be people in seersucker (it depends on the crowd, and I've never been to Memphis, nor do I know anyone from there), if the event is late enough to warrant dinner jackets, then seersucker may stand out a bit. 

So, if you're going for seersucker, I'd vote for a white shirt and subdued tie, navy or the traditional red, not pastels. I think darker ties with white shirts can have a formalizing effect on seersucker.

I've always thought white bucks were daytime shoes, but they look so good with seersucker it's hard to make that argument.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> I'll play devil's advocate to the above posters. While there may be people in seersucker (it depends on the crowd, and I've never been to Memphis, nor do I know anyone from there), if the event is late enough to warrant dinner jackets, then seersucker may stand out a bit.
> 
> So, if you're going for seersucker, I'd vote for a white shirt and subdued tie, navy or the traditional red, not pastels. I think darker ties with white shirts can have a formalizing effect on seersucker.
> 
> I've always thought white bucks were daytime shoes, but they look so good with seersucker it's hard to make that argument.


Thanks, PM. I appreciate the counsel. The wedding is probably just late enough to warrant dj's, though no one but the groomsmen will be wearing such. But I think you make a sound case for measured compromise, and I'm inclined to take your advice. I have a navy linen tie that should do nicely with a white shirt.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

You will look very sharp. Post a pic?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> You will look very sharp. Post a pic?


No promises -- I have not mastered the art of picture posting, but may give it a whirl if I can get the time. I do very much appreciate your advice, and the advice of all here. Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Seersucker, excellent. With white-and-black spectators, better. Light blue socks, of course. With navy Churchill dot bow tie, spectacular. White shirt--we don't, after all, want to go over the top here. And consider a pocket square. Navy linen would do nicely.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

As a Memphian I can say seersucker and white bucks would be no problem.


----------



## Forbes (Jan 8, 2008)

Rather than start a new thread, I'll venture this question here. A good friend is in the throes of planning an April wedding in Tucson and is wondering if seersucker would be appropriate. Thoughts?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Sounds as American as April in Arizona



Forbes said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I'll venture this question here. A good friend is in the throes of planning an April wedding in Tucson and is wondering if seersucker would be appropriate. Thoughts?


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Regional popularity of seersucker aside, I'd advise against wearing it at the wedding. My reason isn't because it's an evening event vs. a day event. Instead, it's that it's a flashy, attention-grabbing outfit. It isn't your day, so let the bride and groom (but the bride, especially) be the focus. 

I've made a similar comment when others posted asking if they should wear Nantucket reds to a summer New England wedding (a fashion that is certainly appropriate in this neck of the woods in typical circumstances). Maybe I'm old fashioned in this regard, but I think the most courteous approach is to let the focus for the event be on the happy couple in every way, sartorial and beyond.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Has anybody considered how odd it might be if if several people -- say, five or so -- wore seersucker to the same wedding?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I would have agreed with this a few years ago. However, these days, for young people especially, anything is acceptable anywhere as long as it is one step beyond the most rudimentary attire. And showing one's individual awesomeness is almost expected. Hence the expression, "rocking" a seersucker suit, etc.

Point being, if the proposed attire sounds at worst debatable (that is, not outlandish) then it's probably perfectly fine.



PorterSq said:


> Regional popularity of seersucker aside, I'd advise against wearing it at the wedding. My reason isn't because it's an evening event vs. a day event. Instead, it's that it's a flashy, attention-grabbing outfit. It isn't your day, so let the bride and groom (but the bride, especially) be the focus.
> 
> I've made a similar comment when others posted asking if they should wear Nantucket reds to a summer New England wedding (a fashion that is certainly appropriate in this neck of the woods in typical circumstances). Maybe I'm old fashioned in this regard, but I think the most courteous approach is to let the focus for the event be on the happy couple in every way, sartorial and beyond.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> I would have agreed with this a few years ago. However, these days, for young people especially, anything is acceptable anywhere as long as it is one step beyond the most rudimentary attire. And showing one's individual awesomeness is almost expected. Hence the expression, "rocking" a seersucker suit, etc.
> 
> Point being, if the proposed attire sounds at worst debatable (that is, not outlandish) then it's probably perfectly fine.


Joe, since I'm not a "young people" are you suggesting that perhaps I should take Porter's advice and refrain? 
Certainly, I set my standards higher than "debatable," and the posts prior to Porter's suggested that there would be no issue. Do you think they are wrong? 
Seersucker suits are commonplace in the South at afternoon weddings (even followed by evening receptions), but I was uncertain in the case of an evening wedding; I had not thought about the "don't upstage the bride" angle, I suppose because seersucker suits are so common in much of the south. I sense that Porter may see seersucker as more costumey than many of do in the south, where it is considered a staple, but I certainly would want to know if others share Porter's concern.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Mike: I was responding to PorterSq's well considered generalisms with my own. For your very specific question, all you need to do is consult the relevant population of seersucker wearing, Southern wedding attending initiates to get a sense of whether seersucker at night is a little over the top. I'd have no idea.


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

*Southern Wedding Attire*



Joe Beamish said:


> Mike: I was responding to PorterSq's well considered generalisms with my own. For your very specific question, all you need to do is consult the relevant population of seersucker wearing, Southern wedding attending initiates to get a sense of whether seersucker at night is a little over the top. I'd have no idea.


As a seersucker-wearing Southerner (albeit a late 40s seersucker-wearing Southerner), I refrain from wearing seersucker suits to evening events where others would be wearing navy, grey wool suits. I don't have a problem wearing seersucker trousers or shorts to casual evening gatherings. I say stick to the more formal business suits.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

DixieTrad said:


> As a seersucker-wearing Southerner (albeit a late 40s seersucker-wearing Southerner), I refrain from wearing seersucker suits to evening events where others would be wearing navy, grey wool suits . . . I say stick to the more formal business suits.


This seems like prudent advice.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Serenus said:


> Has anybody considered how odd it might be if if several people -- say, five or so -- wore seersucker to the same wedding?


I've been to such weddings. Never five, but as many as three in seersucker. There is an inevitable gathering of the seersucker-suited somewhere near the bar wherein notes are compared and compliments exchanged. In the Midwest, seersucker stands out, and you can count on lots of comments, always positive, either at weddings or just in the office--strangers smile and say nice things in elevators. A wedding last summer in St. Louis was typical. A fairly large affair, 200 or so guests at an upscale hotel for the reception. Three in seersucker, including myself. A few bow ties among older folk who dressed in suits or navy blazer and slacks. The wedding party in rented formal clothing. A fair number in khakis and jacket with no tie. In short, the gamut, short of jeans. I didn't know many folks, but got to meet a lot of people just because of my bow tie and seersucker suit.

Seersucker might not work for every wedding, but I've found it works for most. If the bride and groom are starting their happily-ever-after in a double-wide, or if you're the wallflower sort, I'd advise against it. But if it's in warmer climes during the summer, go ahead. Seersucker screams celebration, and that's what weddings should be about.


----------



## JMC (Aug 22, 2008)

Serenus said:


> Has anybody considered how odd it might be if if several people -- say, five or so -- wore seersucker to the same wedding?


This sounds like a wedding I'd love to attend.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks to all. I will wear the seersucker with white bucks and light blue socks matching the seersucker stripe. I will formalize it just a bit by wearing white shirt with double cuffs for navy knotted cufflinks and a solid navy linen tie. 

My due diligence confirms that the seersucker would be welcome in Memphis, even in the evening, and I am confident that the bride and bridal party will neither be nor feel upstaged.

All the best,
Mike


----------



## jht3 (Jul 8, 2009)

sounds good

i wore a blue seersucker to a 6pm wedding last Friday here in DC. White OCBD, madras bow, navy socks, and weejuns to finish it out. it was a very small wedding and all the other men had on dark suits that they wore to work that day, but i did not feel underdressed. it is summertime afterall.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

I realize that I am coming late to this party but if the wedding is scheduled to begin at 6:00 pm or later, then break out the white dinner jacket and leave the seersucker at home. I wear seersucker and white bucks as frequently as the weather will permit (i.e. sunny days) and have worn my seersucker suit to afternoon weddings. If the wedding starts after 5:00 pm but before 6:00 pm - go with the navy suit. My 2 cents. B&C


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Mike wear the seersucker in good health. While many think a shirt with french cuffs is too formal for seersucker, I like the incongruity. I think it will work well for your purpose.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> It is a Saturday evening wedding in Memphis on August 1. I have always attended evening functions with safe dark suit based on concern that some folks would view seersucker as not quite right for evening. But recently I attended an evening dinner in a gent's honor and several high profile guests wore seersucker suits with white bucks -- this has me rethinking.
> 
> Should I wear my seersucker suit? If so, should I go all the way with a festive pink or yellow shirt? White bucks? Thoughts welcome, thanks.


Hey Mike!

Whadja wear? Pictures?


----------



## themoderngentleman (Nov 25, 2008)

blastandcast said:


> I realize that I am coming late to this party but if the wedding is scheduled to begin at 6:00 pm or later, then break out the white dinner jacket and leave the seersucker at home. I wear seersucker and white bucks as frequently as the weather will permit (i.e. sunny days) and have worn my seersucker suit to afternoon weddings. If the wedding starts after 5:00 pm but before 6:00 pm - go with the navy suit. My 2 cents. B&C


You don't wear white to weddings.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

*The Report from Memphis*

Very moving wedding service, and a lovely reception at the Botanic Gardens. Bride looked absolutely spectacular, as did the entire wedding party. Truly very well-planned event -- the floral arrangements were ubuquitous and among the prettiest I have ever seen.

I wore the seersucker suit with white bucks, subdued red and navy stripe tie, and navy knotted links for my double cuffs. Received many compliments, from both men and women. A couple of the men mentioned that they wish they had worn their seersucker suits. I know that seersucker is a bit informal for french cuffs, but I deliberately wanted to formalize the look just a bit for the wedding. Worked out very well. Thanks for all the advice. Lastly, no pictures that I know about. If I get some from anyone (which is possible -- their were cameras everywhere), I'll try to post.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

themoderngentleman said:


> You don't wear white to weddings.


Why not? They did back in the day.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

themoderngentleman said:


> You don't wear white to weddings.


No. Women don't wear white dresses to weddings unless they're the bride (and that goes for all manner of white).

If I were invited to a black tie wedding in the summertime, I would most certainly wear a cream DJ. In fact, I'm dying to be invited to one so I have the excuse to purchase.

JB


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Seersucker is perfect for weddings, unless you are in the wedding party.

With the ceremony and then traditional Hochzeit, it provides a dressy way to celebrate and not look stuffy or proper. Much better than polos and khakis, or worse t-shirts and jeans many wear these days. You come off as upbeat, light, summery, festive, even with a tie!

If you want to go with more formal attire, I am sure it won't be inappropriate. However, the seersucker provides a rakish charm few have these days.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I offer this from the perspective of a groom about to walk down the aisle in about three weeks:

What one wears to a wedding is entirely dependant on the level of formality/location/time of year and desires of the bride and groom.

I was best man in a wedding a number of years ago where the bride and groom had always dreamed of a black tie wedding. The venue they had chosen only had an afternoon available. They had a black tie wedding nonetheless. We all wore dinner jackets. And I may have been the only one who thought it weird, but in the end, that's what the bride and groom wanted and that's what we did.

My wedding--in late August, in an old house on Long Island Sound, in the evening--is a casual affair. If you wore a white dinner jacket to my wedding, you would be over-dressed. If you wore seersucker, you would be perfectly attired and you wouldn't show up anyone, including the bride. It has been OUR responsibility, through our parents and other means to make this known to our guests. And we have.

If you are ever wondering what to wear to a wedding, just ask. Ask someone in the family, or ask the bride or groom. They will be happy to tell you what they expect.

[Obviously, this is not in reply to the OP, as his event has come and gone, just a brief rant that's been on my mind.]

JB


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

themoderngentleman said:


> You don't wear white to weddings.


You do if (1) the white is a white dinner jacket; (2) you are from the South; (3) it is the Summer; and (4) the wedding is to begin on or after 6:00 pm.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> I offer this from the perspective of a groom about to walk down the aisle in about three weeks . . . My wedding--in late August, in an old house on Long Island Sound, in the evening--is a casual affair.
> 
> JB


Congratulations, Joe. Sounds like it will be nice.


----------

